# Malware from ads here?



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Pretty sure I just got served an ad here (while reading a forum message) that's blatant malware, this one being the type where the screen suddenly goes full-page with an official looking notice telling me to download a "critical firefox update" in the form of "firefox-patch.js". This is a well known scam. And no, I didn't download it.

Sorry but I have no idea what I did to cause this or what ad was the nasty one. I do know that I didn't actually click on anything, so just hovering must have triggered it. Also, when this happened, I was not signed in to the forum under my account.

You don't want me to turn on my ad-blocker, but this junk shows the need.

Keith


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Sometimes rogue ads get through. I see it everyday on various sites.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mike Lang said:


> Sometimes rogue ads get through. I see it everyday on various sites.


I had a survey from Comcast pop up today. As I type this I HEAR an AD for Audi.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I've complained about it also. This site has always had rogue ads for some reason. I found Kaspersky internet security with their ad blocker works the best.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I had a survey from Comcast pop up today. As I type this I HEAR an AD for Audi.


I don't see any ads here, but I use an adblocker.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

camo said:


> I've complained about it also. This site has always had rogue ads for some reason. I found Kaspersky internet security with their ad blocker works the best.


AdBlock works well for me.

Rich


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

PokerJoker said:


> Pretty sure I just got served an ad here (while reading a forum message) that's blatant malware, this one being the type where the screen suddenly goes full-page with an official looking notice telling me to download a "critical firefox update" in the form of "firefox-patch.js". This is a well known scam. And no, I didn't download it.
> 
> Sorry but I have no idea what I did to cause this or what ad was the nasty one. I do know that I didn't actually click on anything, so just hovering must have triggered it. Also, when this happened, I was not signed in to the forum under my account.
> 
> ...


Ad-blocker stops it. I've had this happen several times so I turned off ad-blocker. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I had a issue with a pop up ad on this site last week. Issue lasted a few hours and then disappeared.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I turned off Flash Player and still got a voice and video commercial for GameStop just now.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> I don't see any ads here, but I use an adblocker.
> 
> Rich


Hmm... I thought "DBS Talk Club" members were supposed to be _exempt_ from ads here.

(I had even considered becoming one after a browser update "broke" the AB - since fixed.)


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Hmm... I thought "DBS Talk Club" members were supposed to be _exempt_ from ads here.
> 
> (I had even considered becoming one after a browser update "broke" the AB - since fixed.)


Normally members are exempt from ads but as I posted I had a issue with a pop up last week that lasted for a few hours.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

There is something in the ad network used here. Ihave been seeing the same thing over at Tivo Community Forum which is also run by Mr Bott


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I have had to control - alt - delete twice recently to close Chrome to get out of DBSTalk because of a bad ad that took over the browser. The most recent was just now (12:33 pm, 10-30-17). Glad I found this thread and I am not alone.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> I have had to control - alt - delete twice recently to close Chrome to get out of DBSTalk because of a bad ad that took over the browser. The most recent was just now (12:33 pm, 10-30-17). Glad I found this thread and I am not alone.


Join up, you won't see those ads. Simple, inexpensive solution.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Join up, you won't see those ads. Simple, inexpensive solution.
> 
> Rich


I do that on sites I use often IF the cost is reasonable. $20 is reasonable IMO, $40 isn't.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> I do that on sites I use often IF the cost is reasonable. $20 is reasonable IMO, $40 isn't.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


So that makes $25...?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> So that makes $25...?


Possible  but when i looked a bit back it was $40

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Rich said:


> AdBlock works well for me.
> 
> Rich


Can't surf the net much nowadays without the ad-blocker. I white list some sites, but if an ad-network starts serving crapola, it's blocked.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Eva said:


> Can't surf the net much nowadays without the ad-blocker. I white list some sites, but if an ad-network starts serving crapola, it's blocked.


Yeah, I've tried not using AdBlock...briefly.

Rich


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> I turned off Flash Player and still got a voice and video commercial for GameStop just now.


I have Flash blocked too, but now some ads using HTML 5 or so to sneak through. A couple of forums got so tired of rogue ads they started selling advertising themselves using simple banners.


----------



## Glenee (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes when the Ads starting getting into the post that was it. I didn't mind them when they were down the side of the page, but in the post was too over the Top for me. Ad Blocker BACK-ON.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Glenee said:


> Yes when the Ads starting getting into the post that was it. I didn't mind them when they were down the side of the page, but in the post was too over the Top for me. Ad Blocker BACK-ON.


I don't think that is malware.
I have had this for many months now.
The thing I do not like is that the ads are now twice at least as high as they used to be. I see ads at the top and no posts until I scroll down. Then there is another tall one at the bottom.
Nasty.


----------



## Glenee (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree Jimmy. I don't know why people just can't do something moderately and tolerable. They have to take it over the top and make it almost unbearable, before we have to make the adjustments for them. I left the Ads for a long time, but they just have become too invasive.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

The ad blocker was always (and still is) set to let the less-obtrusive ads through, but those just don't exist anymore.

(Those were the mini-banner type and smaller, non-animated graphics. Certainly welcome, but done completely away with for a few years now.)

Sad.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

It's possible the ad networks did the changes on their own.....they're known to do that. That happened on another forum I'm on and the admin had to go in and make adjustments to tame down the more obtrusive ads.

I miss the old fashioned non-animated and simple banners. Sadly those don't pay anything nowadays, which is why many forums (including this one) have a premie level that turfs them.

Also some browsers come default with an blocker, like the Brave one.

Newspaper sites are a lot worse though in the ad department.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have been using Adblock on this site for several years now. The ads were just too annoying in the message windows.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I have been using Adblock on this site for several years now. The ads were just too annoying in the message windows.


Join and the ads go away.

Rich


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

billsharpe said:


> I have been using Adblock on this site for several years now. The ads were just too annoying in the message windows.


You're missing the food ads! 

I use the ad block thing sparingly on some of the sites I visit. Since not everyone does the premie thing or not able too, those ads (including the food ones that make you hungry) help pay for the server hamsters.

Here I use it to block Vigilink since my screen reader goes nuts and causing the browser to go somewhere else.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> Join and the ads go away.
> 
> Rich


I understand that. However I am no longer a satellite subscriber so my interest in this forum is only for a few of the topics.


----------

